# Welbutrin



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

My dr just me on Welbutrin, anyone taking it, and any side effects?? I'm only taking 75 mgs once a day, I had bad stomach upset today, wonder if it was the cause. I hope not. I don't need to take anything that gives me diarrhea, have enough of that without taking something to cause it. Thanks, I miss everybody, don't have much time to get here any more. my son, his wife, and 3 kids moved in, we have a 900 sq, ft, house with one bathroom, stress level is very high. Bye for now


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi GEOMV.How long have you been on Wellbutrin? It takes a week to 10 days to stabilize the blood level so if the D is not to bad it would be worth the week or so to get the blood level up to see if it helps with your "perceived stress". I was an extremely D type who has been stable now for some time through dietary changes, and the Wellbutrin seemed to have no effect on my D...though the side effect is reported and possible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi GEOMVI have been on Wellbutrin for two years now. I was first on it for depression. When the the depression subsided, my doc decreased thedosage. However, when I was diagnosed with fibro in July (finally-you know how that goes!), my doc and I decided to increase dosage. I currently take 100 mg twice a day.I have had no side effects, but be careful with what other drugs you take. The allergy doc gave me Reglan and I had a terrible reaction as a consequence of the combination of these two drugs. Overall, wellbutrin has been a wonder drug for me.


----------

